# Grand Central New York: A Journey in Time & My Layout Construction



## chipset35 (Sep 4, 2015)

*From Grand Central New York City to the Harlem River: 1875-Present*

*Grand Central Depot 1871-1907*










































































































































































































*The Old Station is OVERLOADED! Thus, the start of Tearing down old Grand Central Depot and Building the New Grand Central Terminal, as well as filling in the old cuts, digging up the yard, but the old stone viaduct remains!*







































































































































*
Today!*




























































































*
My Layout Under Construction:*


----------



## rdeal (Mar 6, 2013)

very nice photo essay
like the layout work - - very impressive
rdeal


----------



## Guest (Jan 8, 2016)

Nicely done, Vince. Lots of history for us to enjoy. Enjoyed the view of your layout progress.


----------



## Bob Phillips (Nov 25, 2014)

Looks good. Like the station with all the tracks.:appl:


----------



## Bill Webb (Sep 14, 2015)

Thanks. Very interesting to see the history of this.

Like the progress that you are making. Looking good. Please continue to post.


----------



## Fabforrest (Aug 31, 2015)

Great stuff. Really enjoyed this post.


----------



## chipset35 (Sep 4, 2015)

Unfortunately, that photo of the station is from 2011/12.
I wish I had stuck with that part of the layout.
But, somehow I discovered Lionel Post War Celebration trains, Williams Trains, Legacy, MTH Long Island Railroad and a host of others.
That caused 2 more re-designs of the layout to utilize more trains than my two MTH NYC&HRR sets.
Roll forward another 4 years today and I now have these under construction:


----------



## PatKn (Jul 14, 2015)

Chipset,
This is a very interesting thread. Being a native New Yorker (born a Bronx boy), I love seeing the history as well as your interpretation of that history in your layout. Please keep us posted as to your progress and thanks for posting.


----------



## chipset35 (Sep 4, 2015)

PatKn said:


> Chipset,
> This is a very interesting thread. Being a native New Yorker (born a Bronx boy), I love seeing the history as well as your interpretation of that history in your layout. Please keep us posted as to your progress and thanks for posting.


Hi Pat, good to see my fellow Smithtowner!
I am a tunnel junkie, and totally fascinated by the whole Park Ave (Fourth Ave) Harlem Cut and Mt Prospect and Murry Hill Tunnels.

Here is a link to the best source of information on not only the NYC&HRR, but all things New York and railroads in 1855 to 1890s, just click on the chapter and it goes right to that page:

http://www.columbia.edu/~brennan/beach/


----------



## Mark Boyce (Jul 22, 2015)

Chipset,
Those are great old photos and your photos of your layout build show you are doing a great job of it! Thanks for positing!


----------



## Steamfan77 (Jan 28, 2011)

Very nice Vince. I enjoyed the history, and the scenes you're choosing to model. Keep it up!

Andy


----------



## Lee Willis (Jan 1, 2014)

Too cool. I loved those old photos. Thank you: clearly it took a lot of time to prepare them. I appreciate it.


----------

